# The bachelor pad



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I've had two male birds fall in love with each other, and take over a nest box. All they would do is sit outside and look in, just hoping that, miraculously, an egg would appear. What goonies they are. Their wish came true yesterday, when I found a loose egg on the floor. Loose pigeon eggs don't stand a chance in the loft as the chickens I have will devour eggs (pigeon only, for some crazy reason only they know. They don't eat chicken eggs unless I drop one and it breaks). I put the save egg in the boys pad,and they are taking turns brooding their little singleton egg. I also found a pigeon trying to brood a chicken egg today, but, poor pidge lost her egg, as I was up to collect chicken eggs for eating. I don't eat my eggs, never did like the durned things, never will. I also have a pair of pigeons on fertile eggs, nest box up high, over my head, and one of the chickens still flies up and gets in to lay her egg every day. I use kitty litter buckets, with snap on lids, cut circular hole in lid, and attach pail to wall, sideways. My perches are side panels from old pet cages, so, give my birds plenty of landing/perching room, and every thing is so easy to clean. The poops fall right through the perches, and nest boxes, I just pull the fronts off and wipe out. If the boxes need a good clean, I take them down and take to car wash.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's funny. Next you'll be telling us that the egg was fertile and these two guys are raising a baby.........


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, it could happen. We will see. It's funny, one cock bird is a "toy modena" who came with a mate. This pair has raised babies in the past. I think he was "in the closet". The other bird is just a mutt.
Daryl


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> I don't eat my eggs, never did like the durned things, never will.


I don't like mine either, they're too small...and it's hard to get them out


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, part of the reason I don't like eggs is because I was a "failure to thrive" when I was a squeaker. My mother would put me in my highchair and stuff scrambled eggs in to me, make me eat. I also don't eat my eggs becuase many of them are fertile. My birds are not free range, but do have a huge completely enclosed pen (hardware cloth) I can't free range birds, too many coyotes and hawks, but they have plenty of room, good chow, and I pull fresh grass for them every day. Back to being small, I was 4 yrs old and had tolsils out, weighed 24 lbs. at that time. I weighed 26 lbs when I started school at 6 yrs of age. Senior yr in H.S., neighborhood vet (equine) was bound and determined he was taking me to Fla. to apprentice jockey. My mother had other plans, and I went to nsg. school instead.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> That's funny. Next you'll be telling us that the egg was fertile and these two guys are raising a baby.........




 I know someone who had two male pigeons that fell in love and they hatched and raised him several rounds of babies that he gave to them as eggs. So, it may be unusual but has happened.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, sure hope that egg is fertile. The dads will be so proud.

I'm glad to "know" someone else on the forum was a "runt". I weighed 2 1/2 lbs at birth, 12 lbs. on my first birthday. For three years, I guess about ages 9 - 11, I weighed 46 lbs. They thought I was going to be a "little person" - well, I am, but did get to over 5' and around 95-100 lbs.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How cute! Where are the pictures??? I had Lance and Julian, two male doves, who raised a pair of eggs. They were great parents.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

I have a gay pair too, elvis and clinton but I never gave them eggs to raise I have plenty of other pigeons for that if I wanted more lol Im just looking for the off switch for the most part with wooden eggs everywhere


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TheSnipes said:


> I don't like mine either, they're too small...and it's hard to get them out


LOL!!! Got to love a literal mind!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

*hope to report good news tomorrow*

Well, the boys in the bachelor pad have finally had success, it seems. I went to feed tonight, and candled the 2 eggs they've been sitting on. One egg felt very odd, almost smushy, so I pulled it to look. The baby inside had the top almost completely off. The other egg, I'm not too sure of. Keep your fingers crossed for the boys.
Daryl


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, the boys in the bachelor pad have finally had success, it seems. I went to feed tonight, and candled the 2 eggs they've been sitting on. One egg felt very odd, almost smushy, so I pulled it to look. The baby inside had the top almost completely off. The other egg, I'm not too sure of. Keep your fingers crossed for the boys.
> Daryl



I'm so happy for them love is wonderful no matter how you find it


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This will be interesting..........wonder who'll pull what hours on the baby? Hope they don't pull a Scooter on ya.........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, best get that camera going for us to see the baby.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

How great! And sounds like they'll be handing out safflower seeds pretty soon (I'm assuming that piji's don't hand out cigars). Keeping these fingers crossed for your two gentleman


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations to the boys and their hatchling!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Daryl just sent me an email and told me to tell you guys that the baby is here and doing just fine.
Her computer has "STB"..........don't know what that is.......LOL, but she can't log in to PT for some reason.
I'm sure she'll be here when she gets is straight.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Her computer is probably jammed cause of all those e-mails Baby Beeps is sending to his fan club. Found out this morning what happens when you over use your mouse

http://www.flamingcursor.com/


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwww - that's wonderful!! Thanks for the update Renee  Can't wait for "ooo" and "ahhhh" details once Daryl's computer is fixed 



Lovebirds said:


> Her computer has "STB"..........don't know what that is.......LOL,


"STB" usually stands for "s*(t the bed" (i.e., To become mechanically inoperable beyond the point of repair)


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations!! Looking forward to photos of the new hatchling!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Still have puter issues, but will try to update. The boys are doing a great job of raising their baby. Baby now has a name. It's Beaucoup (french for very much) and could even be spelled Bo-Coo. Baby now getting pinnies, and looks quite dark, is a huge, fat baby.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, DARYL!!

I'm assuming the other egg did not hatch?

Do the "boys" take turns amicably with the little one??

SENDING LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL!!

Shi


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

So, Daryl, are you saying Bo Coo is a chubby checker???


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

[email protected], he's already a handful, and getting him out of the nest box is painful, especially if both daddies are in there with him.
Daryl


----------

